# Describe your camping rig/equipment



## JasonG

JUst wondering what is the most popular form of camping with the members. My family just moved up from tent camping and got our first pop up. We were very lucky to get it and being it is in such great shape. We got a 1978 Apache Mesa with the all hard sides. No canvas and everrything in working order, lifting chains, trailer, inside stove, furnace, icebox, sink, electical. At first I had never heard of Apache but after some research these are great campers. 


So just a little poll to see what you use.


I was talking with a friend and he described the two types of camping people the best. Either you camp and continually try to bring more of the comforts of home with you or you camp and continaully try to leave more and more comforts at home.


----------



## YPSIFLY

I'm a tent camper.

I don't have a wife or kids who complain about sleeping in a canvas bag. I like being able to carry my tent in my backpack. It gives me the freedom to pack up and move camp when and where I want to.


----------



## Walligator

We used tents for years. Last year bought our first pop-up, a '96 Jayco Eagle Series. We like it alot but, now want to sell and get a trailer. With the trailer you just un-hitch and your pretty much done. The pop-up is nice but, we just want it even easier after working all week, why work more? 
We are campers that haul quite a bit with us camping too, but we're usually staying a good amount of time and need 'most' of it


----------



## kbkrause

Used to be a tent camper, but now with the kid we thought a pop up would be better. I have a canvas side Jayco that has gone from my parents, to my sister, to another sister, to me. Keeping it in the family...


----------



## riverboy

I camp in a tent but been thinking about a popup.

You forgot to put truck in your poll, I have sleep countless nights in the cab of my pickup!! Drive up the night before get some sleep get up early and fish!

I have a buddy he has topper on his truck, he has rigged the inside with a cot. and a very organized storage system. His camper is the back of his chevy.


----------



## Rasdale

Wolverine Pickup Camper


----------



## Neapolis

We started out with a tent. I can remember Dana changing diapers on our youngest in it. That can get a little close. We went camping a lot and really enjoyed it. I was working for a company that built school buses and was just starting to build motor homes. I found out that I got a pretty good discount as an employee and when they started to build a class C unit we talked it over and decided to take the plunge. Just before I signed the papers, I was talking to a local dealer (Not a Superior dealer) about the different options. To make a long story short, I ended buying a competitors unit, GMC, which I thought was comparable in construction (I worked at the plant that was making ours) at a much better price. I thought I was going to get fired before the stink over that was done, but they redid the policy on employee discounts instead. The Motor home was great until the kids were not happy going someplace and staying. I did a lot of traveling back then and Dana would have it packed and pick me up at the airport many Fridays for a family weekend with the kids. A family favorite was going to the Waterloo State Park in MI ice skating. After everyone got tired of skating, I would set up for some ice fishing. Can't beat warming up in the motor home with hot chocolate This worked winter and summer, hunting and fishing, and many summer vacations until the kids got to Jr High. In those days no one pulled a vehicle behind their motor homes and if someone wanted to go to town for a movie, you had to take the motor home. After a year of this going to town all the time with the kids (we had the motor home for 5 years total) we got a Jayco pop up. Worked great with the kids and was easy to set up. The only draw back was trying to take it down in cold weather. Next to impossible when it gets below freezing. We had a small furnace in it so it would thaw the canvas as long as it didn't get too cold. After the kids were out on their own and gone, Dana and I decided we wanted something that would handle the cold weather better and now have a Jayco 28' 5th wheel with a slide out. We bought it in 1994 and love it. This baby has been towed more miles than the mileage on most people's cars. Since we retired it has made 5 trips to Florida, one each to Colorado and Myrtle Beach South Carolina plus many trips all over Ohio, Michigan, and Pennsylvania. Grouse camps and fishing trips all over. 











I didn't mean to write a book, but hope it shows each kind of unit can work, it dependes on your family.


----------



## tangleknot

Sounds like you've had a lot of fun camping over the years Neapolis, and adjusted according to need.

We used to tent camp alot with the kids also. One spring, we camped on the Ausable. The 70 degree forecast turned into 32 degrees and rain during the night and one of the boys had the flu. I woke up shivering and damp since I was on a low side of the tent as a small stream ran under me and chromium woke up puked on.  We liked the sounds of a pop-up. 

Bought a used pop up and got a lot of use out of it. Time is limited for us so like to spend as much time enjoying the outdoors rather than packing for it(which consists of quite a lot for our size family.) It was nice but we decided to get a motorhome. 

We keep it continually stocked so we just add the kids and the dog and we're off for our destination. I still enjoy sleeping under the stars so I would like to take the tent on occasion and pitch the tent and enjoy a night outside.

In fact, I tent camped on Friday during the thunderstorms and it was really a great light show!


----------



## Sarge

baby steps over 19 years

1. Borrowed tents
2. bought tents
3. bought pop-up
4. went without camping a few years
5. bought used 28' 5th wheel

Now we have a 2002 29' Nomad with dinette and couch slide. Rear lounge. And we keep it at a local campsite for the season. We've come a long way baby, and we are really pleased with our current situation.


----------



## Ron L

We have a pop-up for when the whole family goes, but if I'm just going or taking one or two other people, we take the tents, it's easier sometimes. If the weather is supposed to be bad, it's the camper again. For deer camp, it's camper time, but then again, there's usually at least 4 going for deer camp anyway.


----------



## Oct.1

I guess Ive gone the same way as many.
After realizing that motels and out of state vacations were too costly for a family of 5, we invested in a 10 x 14 tent and everything you need to go with it. This brought the family together in a big way. Tented it for about 6 years than bought a pop-up. Sure was nice. Still had the togetherness of a tent but on those damp cold days it sure was nice to come inside off the ground. After the kids grew and started leaving home, we bought a pick-up camper. This was fantastic for my wife and myself. Just shut off the ignition and we were all set up. We spent some very secluded times in that thing. Just pull off a fire trail in any one of the state forests. No noise, no smoke from everyones campfire. Camp with the critters. Beautiful starlit nights.
Of course we got the bug again. Just like a boat you always need a bigger one. We went to the camper show with no intension of buying. Well guess what followed me home? A 27 ft. travel trailer. The guys hollered at me the first time I pulled it up deer hunting. I guarantee you this sure isnt deer camp. And when some say that isnt camping, I say, Yep, isnt it nice. I still miss the quite of the state forest, but the comfort of a travel trailer is great. Of course Im looking at buying a tent again, or another pick-up camper. The travel trailer is nice but you cant pull it in the woods to well. Its made to use in modern campgrounds. Thats O.K. some of the time. But theres nothing better than getting away from it all, and listing to the forest between the trees.


----------



## Mad Jack

Sounds like everyone has the sleeping arangements to there likeing.
We started out with a 14' Flintstone Trailer and over the years the mice gout out of control in it. So i give it away and we just purchased a 26' coachman with slide out so the new baby had somewhere more comfortable to be, And more relieable for the towing side.
We are injoying it very much.
She pulls the trailer and i pull the boat.


----------



## reddog719

Tent camped for about 25 years. The last couple started to think about getting a travel trailer, The ground is'nt as soft as it used to be. Oldest son (23) says I'm getting old........MAYBE but still enjoy camping


----------



## fishinlk

We primarly use our pop-up(Coleman Cheyenne) but I'll take the tent if I'm going without the family. We bought the pop-up after my duaghter turned one. After one trip in the tent where the first night started with a downpour leading to a wet tent from little fingers touching the sides to a blown out diaper when we woke up in that morning we gave in immediately and bought a pop-up the next spring. It's really nice to have and really convenient, increased our camping outings 150% and next year may even be more!


----------



## kroppe

My son and I tent camp when we trout fish in my 20 year old JC Penney 3 man wall tent. It is awesome. The family has tent camped in an 8 man Eureka dome 2-room tent. Very roomy. Last weekend we took our first foray into the travel trailer world (rented) and loved it. Here is combo rig. Sand on my truck tires courtesy of Eckerman, MI.


----------



## fishandhunt

Mostly in a 12 x 14 cabin tent. I have also used a tent hammock for solo trips.

The ultimate comment getter though is the tee pee. Works real good for fires during inclement weather


----------



## tangleknot

We have opted for a fifth wheel since this thread was started so we can pull the boat and not take two vehicles. Here is our new rig, it is a 2001. For once, depreciation worked in our favor, lol.

Nice Tee pee, fishandhunt! That is really cool!


----------



## Shoeman

Now stay away from Sue.  

You guys are a BAD Influence.  
Keepin' up with the "Chromium's" is a full time job


----------



## gunrod

> We have opted for a fifth wheel since this thread was started so we can pull the boat and not take two vehicles.


I'll look it up but I believe to pull a tandem rig (truck, trailer and boat) you are required to get a license endorsement of "D". Even as a private traveler. I also heard that this was cancelled and no longer needed so I have to research this. I'll let you know.

Also consider when you go out of state they may have regulations for such things. For that you need to contact the individual state you are heading for.

BTW, nice rig. I'm heading for the Motor Vehicle Code right now and will let you know.


----------



## gunrod

First, let me apologize for sending this post down another road. The forum moderator can move this if they feel the need. I found the indorsement and it is still in affect. You need an R indorsement from the state to tow the boat off the fifth wheel. I think it is just a quck written test and $10 but confirm this with the Secretary of State.

257.312i Pickup truck with fifth wheel assembly and attached semitrailer; R vehicle indorsement required; prohibition; written examination; fee; exemption. 
Sec. 312i. 

(1) A person, before operating a pickup truck equipped with a fifth wheel assembly with an attached semitrailer designed for recreational living purposes and towing an additional trailer or semitrailer, shall procure an R vehicle indorsement on the operator's or chauffeur's license. An R vehicle indorsement shall not be issued to a person who is 17 years of age or less. 

(2) Before a person is issued an original R vehicle indorsement on an operator's or chauffeur's license, the person shall pass a written examination which shall include subjects designed to cover knowledge needed to tow a double trailer combination. All examinations shall be administered as provided in this act. 

(3) Every application for an R vehicle indorsement on an operator's or chauffeur's license for operation of a pickup truck as provided in this section shall be accompanied by a fee of $10.00 which shall be in addition to any other original or renewal operator or chauffeur license fee. 

(4) A person who is licensed under this act to operate either a group A designated vehicle with a T vehicle indorsement or a group B designated vehicle with a T vehicle indorsement is exempt from the requirements of this section. 


History: Add. 1990, Act 75, Imd. Eff. May 17, 1990 .

Remember too, no riding in the fifth wheel while in tow. I hope I didn't rain on your parade.


----------

